

Now Outages Could Get You Sued - rsmiller510
http://www.real-user-monitoring.com/now-outages-could-get-you-sued/

======
billswift
>If you screw up, you could anger the wrong people and end up in a court room
trying to defend yourself.

From the post, it looks more like an enterprising lawyer seeing an opportunity
than RIM "angering" somebody. Which is even scarier for providers, looking
into future risks.

